# 

## Mihey

, ,   ,                     .  ,   - .

     ,             ,       .     (, ),   .     ,        .
                 (   ,     ).  ,      ,        ,    ,     ;    -         ..
,        .   ? .   . 
      (!)            .    3      1 . .
  ,   ,   , , .      .        ,   ,    (  ),    ,  , ,    ..               ( ,   , ,  ,     ). ,   (  )    .
  ?          : 
   1.      ;
   2.    . 
    ?
       ,     ,     ,    ..      ,     ,     ,    ..  ,      .       SAR  specific absorption rate,    ,   . ,    ,  , ,    SAR  ,   .  ,        ,    SAR=0,8 (3-4   1,2-1,5),       .       (      ,      ..),        (,          -19, -41   80000 .)
   ?
SIM-  , ,       .           ,     (900, 1800, 1900 ),   ,         ,    ()  . : 
   1.         ,         (           );
   2.     ,            . 
   ,       ,            .   ,          3-5  .          , ,    (   ),     ,          . ,       ,      .
 , , -       ,    ,  , .       ,      .

          ()      ,           ()  .    ,                 .
 ,         .     ,          ,      ,   .  ,      80-250    .    ,                   (         ).

----------


## Mihey

,       :   >   >  >   >  >   USSD ( , ) >  .
    ,            ,    ,       .          ,        .
 ,        ,       (   5-30 ,  ,  , ,    ).                 .           .        ,      ,   .
, ,  ,       !        ,     .       ,       2-5 .    (1-3 ),     , ,        :)        ,        .
      ?            .               , ?      .       ,     ,     .            ,        (, ).   ,        ,        ,     ,  ,         .  ,           .

 ,  1  10               ,            .        , ,   ,        ,    .
       .  ,  1  10          .   :      ,     .     ,   ,        20 /,    .       .      .
       ,  ,   Hands Free.   ,     ,  Bluetooth-.
            .     ,       ,      .  ,          1,5 ,   ,         60 /     5  . 
               ,       (, ,  ).                      .      -      ,   ,    ,    .  ,  ,        ,       ,            . 
,       ,    ,        .
                   .         ,          .        .         ,      , ..    .     ,           .         ,    , ,         2%.       , ,      ,          . 
    ,         (       ), ,    ,          ,  ,     .    5      75%. 
 ,      ,        ,    (  ) .

----------


## erazer

,     .   -   .  . .        .      .  250   .

----------

*erazer*,

----------


## Mihey

- ,    )   )

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,

----------


## Olio

> 

       ?)))

----------


## erazer

> ?)))

      ?

----------


## Olio

> ?

   :))

----------


## erazer

> :))

----------

